# Long power steering fluid leak



## Jmarkv (Dec 27, 2014)

The power steering reservoir was low when I went to start the tractor this past weekend. I figured it just leaked out while using it, then I checked the engine oil and noticed it was over filled. I drained the crank case, and filled it with new 15w40 oil and filled up the power steering with NAPA hydrolic fluid, recommended by the local tractor repair mechanic. Any ideas on why the power steering fluid leaked into the crank case?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The steering pump itself would be the most logical assumption. However, before condemning anything, the wiser move would be to monitor all the fluid levels for a while to see how quickly those same conditions return, and what other levels (if any) have changed as well. After all, your first guess as to why the steering tank was low may have been correct. Time will tell.


----------

